# Camcorder will not charge batteries



## mep916

I've a Sony DCR-SR80 camcorder. The original battery will no longer charge (I think I allowed it to remain undercharged for too long, like 3 or 4 months), so I went online and bought one of those cheap Chinese knockoff batteries hoping that would suffice. The new battery will not charge either. They're the Sony NP-FP50 lithium ion batteries. I've tried the original charger and the charger from my Sony point and shoot camera, which appears to be compatible with the camcorder. Both chargers failed to charge each battery. 

The charge light will run for as long as 5 minutes, then it shuts off. This happens with both the original and new battery. My camcorder is out of warranty and Sony wants $210 just to take a look at it. The Sony support site doesn't really offer any helpful troubleshooting advice, unless I've missed something. 

I'm not sure if I should buy an official Sony battery, or if I need to get a new charger, or if it's a defect with the camcorder itself. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bomberboysk

Know anyone with a similar camcorder? Would be the easiest way to take a look at it. From what you are describing though if you tried two different chargers i would lean more towards the batteries themselves(personally, i wouldnt buy one of those chinese batteries to begin with because of their poor construction, just like buying a chinese power supply for a computer). If it turns out the batteries are not what is an issue, id recommend purchasing from a store with a return policy so you can return it, or try taking it to a local camera/camcorder store and see if they won't take a look at it for you.


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> If it turns out the batteries are not what is an issue, id recommend purchasing from a store with a return policy so you can return it, or try taking it to a local camera/camcorder store and see if they won't take a look at it for you.



No, I don't know anyone else, but those were the two options I was considering as well. BTW, the battery is the NP-FP50. I'll probably go pickup a Sony battery at best buy. They'll allow a return.


----------



## Zatharus

Good suggestions bomberboysk.  One more to add to the mix: power supply.  Get a spare power adapter for your camera/charger when you pick up the other battery.  It could also be the adapter that is bad.

Be very careful with Chinese knockoffs.  Wise man once say: Chinese power is easily corruptible.  Some power is bad in original package.


----------



## mep916

Zatharus said:


> Good suggestions bomberboysk.  One more to add to the mix: power supply.  Get a spare power adapter for your camera/charger when you pick up the other battery.  It could also be the adapter that is bad.



Yeah, I'll do that. Man, I was really hoping to avoid spending all this money. 



Zatharus said:


> Be very careful with Chinese knockoffs.  Wise man once say: Chinese power is easily corruptible.  Some power is bad in original package.



haha. I know better, but I was easily influenced by the 13$ price tag, compared to the 70 they charge for the Sony battery. You get what you pay for I suppose...


----------



## Zatharus

mep916 said:


> Yeah, I'll do that. Man, I was really hoping to avoid spending all this money.



I hear you.  At least they do have a return policy...just in case. 





> haha. I know better, but I was easily influenced by the 13$ price tag, compared to the 70 they charge for the Sony battery. You get what you pay for I suppose...



Wow!  $13...yeah...  Shows you how much of an upcharge there is on those Sony batteries.  Consider that someone made money on that $13, too!  I ran into the same thing with some Canon batteries a while back.

Keep in mind that the Chinese are well known for their fireworks.  They seem to be extending that reputation to their batteries of late as well.


----------



## mep916

Zatharus said:


> Wow!  $13...yeah...  Shows you how much of an upcharge there is on those Sony batteries.  Consider that someone made money on that $13, too!  I ran into the same thing with some Canon batteries a while back.



Dude, it was actually only 5 bucks. Check it out...

http://www.power101.com/item.htm?id=60063

I paid for priority shipping because I wanted a working battery in time for Christmas, so it worked out to around 13 total. 



Zatharus said:


> Keep in mind that the Chinese are well known for their fireworks.  They seem to be extending that reputation to their batteries of late as well.



LOL


----------



## ganzey

you could return the cheap chinese battery in the box from best buy


----------



## Zatharus

$5!! 

Wow...versus $70.  No joke.  OEM batteries are usually overpriced, but...wow.  Heh, well it does say on the case that the cell is from Japan.


Shame on you ganzey...shame...


----------



## ganzey

i was kidding, notice the


----------



## Respital

Zatharus said:


> Shame on you ganzey...shame...





ganzey said:


> i was kidding, notice the



Fail?


----------



## mep916

In 2007, my wife purchased this camcorder for me as a Christmas gift. Today I remembered that she purchased the 4 year best buy extended warranty as well, so I guess I'll take it in and use the warranty. I'm not too excited about those geek squad knuckleheads handling it.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> In 2007, my wife purchased this camcorder for me as a Christmas gift. Today I remembered that she purchased the 4 year best buy extended warranty as well, so I guess I'll take it in and use the warranty. I'm not too excited about those geek squad knuckleheads handling it.



Worst-case scenario they replace it right?


----------



## Zatharus

Even better!  Gotta love it when that extended warranty comes in handy.  If it is an issue with the camera, they will most likely replace it for you.  That camera probably won't even see the Geek Squad (thankfully).

Good luck!


----------



## mep916

Respital said:


> Worst-case scenario they replace it right?



Yeah but I'm hoping it's just the battery or the power adapter. It's still in great shape and I don't want to wait several weeks for a replacement.



Zatharus said:


> Even better!  Gotta love it when that extended warranty comes in handy.  If it is an issue with the camera, they will most likely replace it for you.  That camera probably won't even see the Geek Squad (thankfully).
> 
> Good luck!



Well I called best buy and I'm suppose to go in and give it to geek squad. They'll prolly try a new battery and charger; if that doesn't work then it'll move on elsewhere I'm guessing. Thanks for the help though fellas. I'll post back when I have more info.


----------



## mep916

I'm an idiot. The hard drive was full. It had nothing to do with the batteries. 

ITT: Feel free to post your favorite fail pics and/or comments regarding my general noob behavior. 

Oh, and the knockoff battery works fine. So now I have two backup batteries because best buy provided me with one as well.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> I'm an idiot. The hard drive was full. It had nothing to do with the batteries.
> 
> ITT: Feel free to post your favorite fail pics and/or comments regarding my general noob behavior.
> 
> Oh, and the knockoff battery works fine. So now I have two backup batteries because best buy provided me with one as well.



Why'd i comment? To get banned for making fun of mep? No? Maybe?

I did it for teh lulz.


----------



## Zatharus

mep916 said:


> ...The hard drive was full. It had nothing to do with the batteries...



Huh? 

You got me there Mep.  Now I don't know what to believe: that you made that kind of mistake, or that the hard drive being full prevented the batteries from charging...shenanigans!


----------



## mep916

Zatharus said:


> You got me there Mep.  Now I don't know what to believe: that you made that kind of mistake, or that the hard drive being full prevented the batteries from charging...shenanigans!



There's two indicator icons on the camcorder. One for the battery and one for the storage capacity on the camcorder HD. Both are displayed in minutes. The camcorder was telling me that I had zero recording minutes available, not zero minutes left on the battery. The battery was charged the whole time, which explains why the charge light would deactivate after five minutes, or not light up at all! LOL! I hope that makes sense. 

Still, I should have caught that. Before I took the camcorder to best buy, I copied all the data onto my PC, so I should have known then that the hard drive was full. Finally, I took a look at the manual and figured it out.


----------

